# Taking 21 credit hours



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! I currently have a 4.0 and I'm switching my major...I'm planning on doing a double major in Spanish and Psychology (it used to be Spanish education, but I don't think I'd really like working with the high school population!) I also want to go into speech pathology (a major my university doesn't offer), so I have to take online classes through another university, which total to 36 credit hours. 

Combined, I could get this all done by the time I graduate if I take 21 credit hours per semester. (I'm currently taking 18 for the first time; I used to take 16). However, I also work as a tutor/lab assistant about 15 hours a week. Would it be possible to take this many credit hours and still do well academically? (Assuming I studied hard and quit my job/restricted my hours).

Another option would be to get a _minor_ in psych and take 16-18 credit hours a semester, while finishing on time.

Or I could take a year off between undergrad and graduate schools to get the double major, and then take speech courses on that 'off' year.

What do you think? I really want to finish on time but I don't want to sacrifice my GPA.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

You've demonstrated that you're a good student, but taking 21 credit hours is A LOT for ANYONE to tackle. Nevermind trying to handle that and working part-time. Taking an extra year in between undergrad and graduate studies isn't a big deal and will likely bring you much less stress, so I'd go with that. Graduating "on time" doesn't really matter compared to your mental and physical well-being.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

By taking 21 credits will you actually learn anything, or will you merely clear a number of hurdles in front of you. Depending on your answer, what do you plan on getting out of your degree? If you want to actually learn something and immerse yourself in the glories of learning, you're doing it wrong. If you just want to make a b-line to "a degree", go for 21.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> By taking 21 credits will you actually learn anything, or will you merely clear a number of hurdles in front of you. Depending on your answer, what do you plan on getting out of your degree? If you want to actually learn something and immerse yourself in the glories of learning, you're doing it wrong. If you just want to make a b-line to "a degree", go for 21.


He's got the right idea. 

I got all the electives I wanted to out of the way, and I'm doing the same this semester. So it's nothing but grinding through studies for this semester to clear my last 20 (5 classes, one AP course and a lab).


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Elvira said:


> Hi everyone! I currently have a 4.0 and I'm switching my major...I'm planning on doing a double major in Spanish and Psychology (it used to be Spanish education, but I don't think I'd really like working with the high school population!) I also want to go into speech pathology (a major my university doesn't offer), so I have to take online classes through another university, which total to 36 credit hours.
> 
> Combined, I could get this all done by the time I graduate if I take 21 credit hours per semester. (I'm currently taking 18 for the first time; I used to take 16). However, I also work as a tutor/lab assistant about 15 hours a week. Would it be possible to take this many credit hours and still do well academically? (Assuming I studied hard and quit my job/restricted my hours).
> 
> ...


I was determined to finish my undergrad degree in three years, so I had to take 24 credits my final semester. I also worked 20 hours a week at an internship.

My adviser thought that I was a little nuts, but I insisted that I would be fine. And I was, technically. I graduated that spring, took a full-time position with the company that I was interning for, etc. ... But I wish that I had listened to people when they said that it might not be worth it.

First of all, my GPA did suffer. I'm not really that disciplined, so I didn't dedicate 24/7 to my responsibilities. If you're super-focused, you should be fine. Otherwise, it probably isn't the best idea.

I also wish that I'd taken more time to really enjoy college rather than zero in on what I needed for my career. You'd probably get more benefits from taking interesting, thought-provoking electives than you would from dealing with a double major.

So, my opinion is that you should minor in psych. And maybe use that year between undergrad and grad schools to take speech courses (not necessarily within the confines of a formal program) while you volunteer, intern, etc. in the field. That should prove impressive to grad school admissions, and you wouldn't be putting your academic record at risk.


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice  I actually goofed up and there would be no way to go straight into graduate school without taking 21 credit hours. (It's kind of complicated to explain!). I think you all have a good point about taking the year off to really focus on grades. Hopefully I can intern that year or do something related in the field!


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow you're crazy.

I'm going to be honest with you. I graduated with one major and a 3.1. I work mid level at a very large corporation because I spent the past four years working in IT user and infrastructure support.

I have friends who worked their backs off academically and can't find work in various majors (business, chemistry, and economics). All of the had solid GPAs 3.8+.

Don't kill yourself and enjoy making connections with your classmates. You never know who can hook you up with a job. I'm living proof grades mean jack...


You're only an undergraduate once. You can never go back and feel "apart" of the crowd in a college again. Enjoy that time...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

The most bang for your buck would be to take fewer credits and spend the spare time volunteering or interning at an office in your field. Most colleges (I think) will let you do internships for credit too.

The problem with college is that readily-available student loans and student aid results in many, many college graduates. Simply having a college degree isn't enough, you have to distinguish yourself and/or establish connections to your chosen profession. If you start interning/volunteering early, then by the time you graduate, you may have a job lined up... and if not, at least you know people on the inside who like you and are willing to give you a leg up.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have to say that having a high GPA probably won't help you get a job that much. It's often great to have a 3.5 GPA in college because it will help you get interviews. Having a 4.0 won't help you a lot more than a 3.5 will. Relevant experience will also help you to get interviews and do well in interviews. 

I had a 3.85 GPA in college and some experience doing minor jobs (such as tutoring 4 hours per week, being an RA, being the advertising manager for the student newspaper, and one internship in an unrelated field). I was looking for a job in accounting, but I had a really tough time getting one because I did not have any related experience in the field and had some trouble with the interviewing portion. I eventually got lucky and got a job, but I had to send zillions of applications and go on zillions of interviews. My friends with lower GPAs but related experience all had a much easier time finding a job than I did. 

I'd suggest getting one major (psychology or Spanish) and having an easier schedule so that you can network and get some related work experience to your field. Try to keep your GPA up (if you need it for grad school), but you could probably get into grad school by getting a 3.7 every semester. I don't know if the grad degree that you are thinking about requires you to do research. If it does, then perhaps majoring in just psychology (with a Spanish minor) and doing some research in the field might make you stand out against other applicants.


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been in your shoes, and a 4.0 GPA is pretty damn hard to maintain, at least it was for me as a pre-med major. It can take over your life trying to keep the 4.0, and that probably isn't what you want while you're in college. I say take the courses and do your best. It's not the end of the world if you lose the 4.0 and honestly, it'll be a relief once you do


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 2, 2012)

21 credits is insane!

My sister took that many credits in one semester and nearly lost her mind. 

Definitely not recommended, especially if you plan to work while in school.


----------

